# Predators In Nursing Homes



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope nobody here has had any negative experiences with their loved ones in nursing homes being assaulted by ****** offenders who may reside in the homes.  I've been hearing a lot about it on the news lately, but I guess it's been a problem for years now.  It used to be that proper care was the only worry a relative had when placing someone in a nursing home.

http://www.live5news.com/story/16651071/special-report-sex-offenders-living-in-nursing-homes


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had the pleasure of working many years in the nursing home field in approximately 10 homes over 24 years. In all those years I never witnessed anything that would approach abuse of the elderly in any way - whether ******, mental, physical or emotional. While I do know there are cases out there and would love to meet up with the animals that subject our worlds most beloved citizens to such pain, I become afraid that nursing homes in general take the rap for what happens in a miniscule amount of the homes. And while even one case is way too much, elderly care facilities are all treated the same, which is wrong. Yes there are some places that shouldnt be operating. And thats why there are state agencies that are placed over the homes for monitoring. There are also omsbudsman reps that are there to be advocates for the residents. Unfortunately, they are severely overworked. and are few to cover the number of facilities in the country. The system as a whole needs to be reworked.


----------

